# Can't find anyway of getting channel logos back



## mkdtv21 (May 27, 2007)

I've tried resetting twice within 30 minutes and also repeated satellite guide setup and still i'm missing more than half of my channel logo's on my R22. Is there any other way to get them back?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Give it time.


----------



## HoosierBoy (May 25, 2007)

I also tried the resetting x2 process on one of my HD-DVR's and it did not work. Low and behold, this morning, all of my DVR's had the new and missing logos updated. For what it's worth.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Yup. It can take up to 24 hours for the Guide and missing logos to populate.

- Merg


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Why are these logos so important?

I hardly notice them...


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It certainly helps QuickTune.


----------



## scarzy (Oct 14, 2007)

Been waiting over 48 hours and mine have not returned. I had tried the resetting twice within 30 minute method before waiting for 48 hours. Any ideas?


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The "reboot twice within 30 minutes" trick will restore the channel logos to the individual channels BUT NOT THE QUICKTUNE GUIDE.

Once the channel logos have reappeared on the individual channels, go to each channel in your QuickTune guide and RE-ADD THEM.

And guess what? If the power fails (like during a storm) they are gone again!

What a stupid bug, eh?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

scarzy said:


> Been waiting over 48 hours and mine have not returned. I had tried the resetting twice within 30 minute method before waiting for 48 hours. Any ideas?


Did in fact the guide get wiped- ie did you check after the dbl reset?

Are they missing in any pattern?


----------



## scarzy (Oct 14, 2007)

My guide did get wiped I can confirm. The logos are missing from the actual channels and the quicktune - I tried to reload into the quicktune into different slots but still no logos there. I am noticing the logos missing from OTA network channels (NBC, CBS, ABC, FOX) and Fox News (ch 360) for sure. There are others but I can only confirm the previously mentioned channels all had logos before.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

scarzy said:


> My guide did get wiped I can confirm. The logos are missing from the actual channels and the quicktune - I tried to reload into the quicktune into different slots but still no logos there. I am noticing the logos missing from OTA network channels (NBC, CBS, ABC, FOX) and Fox News (ch 360) for sure. There are others but I can only confirm the previously mentioned channels all had logos before.


What model DVR do you have? Not sure what else to suggest.


----------



## mkdtv21 (May 27, 2007)

It's been 48 hours and I still didn't get the channel logos back either. They just seemed to disappear one afternoon when nothing happened to the dvr.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

mkdtv21 said:


> It's been 48 hours and I still didn't get the channel logos back either. They just seemed to disappear one afternoon when nothing happened to the dvr.


Call DirecTV. Ask to speak with a technician (not a CSR) and explain your situation. After receiving 0x4a6 I lost TV Apps, the Active Channel and the Customer Information Channel on my HR22-100. After trouble shooting the technician gave me codes to use with the remote that restored the two missing channels. TV Apps had to be restored by their engineers downloading a fix.


----------



## scarzy (Oct 14, 2007)

Both receivers are HR24-100 and running great.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

For those missing logos, what specifically are the channels that are missing (doesn't have to be complete, just a few of them). Also make sure to note if it's SD vs. HD.

Thanks.


----------



## scarzy (Oct 14, 2007)

Here are my missing logos.

Fox News HD
BET HD
NBC HD (WREX 13-1) - OTA using AM21
CBS HD (WIFR 23-1) - OTA using AM21
ABC HD (WTVO 17-1) - OTA using AM21
FOX HD (WQRF 39-1) - OTA using AM21

I can confirm I had each of these logos over a week ago except BET HD which I only noticed by scanning through all channels.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Fox News HD (360) and BET HD do not have logos available, so they won't be there.


----------



## scarzy (Oct 14, 2007)

Call me crazy but I am pretty sure I had a Fox News HD channel 360 logo previously. This was on the 360 HD channel and in my quicktune too. Did it go away for some reason? It looked something like the attached with black and red (not sure if the HD was there or not). BET HD I don't usually watch so that channel was just a guess.


----------



## mkdtv21 (May 27, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> For those missing logos, what specifically are the channels that are missing (doesn't have to be complete, just a few of them). Also make sure to note if it's SD vs. HD.
> 
> Thanks.


I Don't have hd access on my R22 so I just have sd but more then half of my logos are gone. It seems that the most popular channels logos are gone but the less important ones are still there. I get mtv2 logo but not mtv. I get nicktoons and boomerang but not cartoon network or nickelodeon. Also some of my logos are with the wrong channels like Encore action is showing Encore Mystery logo instead. This all seemed to happen on its own without anything happening to the DVR. But after doing all the things to fix it, it's still not working.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

In the last 5+ years I have never had any OTA local logos whatsoever, are others sure there are OTA logos?


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

"scarzy" said:


> Call me crazy but I am pretty sure I had a Fox News HD channel 360 logo previously. This was on the 360 HD channel and in my quicktune too. Did it go away for some reason? It looked something like the attached with black and red (not sure if the HD was there or not). BET HD I don't usually watch so that channel was just a guess.


I would call you crazy, except I have seen the Fox news logo in the past. It did have a logo at one time.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> In the last 5+ years I have never had any OTA local logos whatsoever, are others sure there are OTA logos?


I can't attest to this at all as I don't use OTA ..

As for fox, there may have been an SD version at some point, but apparently there is no HD version .. I don't think the SD channel logos are available on the HR series at this point.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

scarzy said:


> Here are my missing logos.
> 
> Fox News HD
> BET HD
> ...


OTA channels do not have logos.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> In the last 5+ years I have never had any OTA local logos whatsoever, are others sure there are OTA logos?


There are no OTA logos.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

"Doug Brott" said:


> I can't attest to this at all as I don't use OTA ..
> 
> As for fox, there may have been an SD version at some point, but apparently there is no HD version .. I don't think the SD channel logos are available on the HR series at this point.


It may have been an SD logo, but it was on the HD channel at some point in the past. Back when they first added quicktune, it showed up in the quicktune grid. On my machines I lost it at some point, and it never returned.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> There are no OTA logos.


OK that's what I thought....so we've debunked every channel that scarzy is saying is missing logos...I guess meaning there are no missing logos and this thread might have been more of a misunderstanding than anything else.


----------



## koam (Jun 9, 2011)

I too recently noticed that 360 FNCHD, which did have a logo, now has no logo.


Currently FNCHD 360 just has the letters but no logo. It had one up until a day or 2 ago. 

So when I go into the QuickTune shortcut menu (up arrow on remote) I see logos for 8 of the 9 channels I have on shortcut, but not for FNCHD 360.

And when I tune into 360, and press info, in the top left corner it says "FN..." (where the logo should be) then "360 FNCHD" 

In both places where the logo is missing, it clearly looks like an error.

I have unplugged the DVR and rebooted it already.


----------



## koam (Jun 9, 2011)

DogLover said:


> I would call you crazy, except I have seen the Fox news logo in the past. It did have a logo at one time.


It had a logo only a day or 2 ago. You're absolutely right.


----------



## scarzy (Oct 14, 2007)

I think some of us will have to agree to disagree on this one. I'm not perfect but I am sure that both my HR24-100's had a FoxNews logo for the HD channel and ABC, NBC, CBS, and FOX logos (not the newer HD versions but basic network logos) for my OTA channels for over a year until just the last week or two. Hopefully, some others will support me on the OTA channels like we are starting to see with the FoxNews logo. I know this because every time I downloaded a weekly update (program we should not talk about in this forum), I would often need to do the two resets in 30 minutes trick to get the logos back and then would be forced to re-load the quicktune. Oh well, the channels work perfectly so I guess that's the important thing. I am sure one day the logos will show up again  Thanks everyone for the discussion.


----------



## Loppy101 (Jul 22, 2007)

Iam missing logos also. OTA channels do indeed have logos, and ther are gone also. One receiver still has them, the other does not.


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> For those missing logos, what specifically are the channels that are missing (doesn't have to be complete, just a few of them). Also make sure to note if it's SD vs. HD.
> 
> Thanks.


Fox News HD has been a HD logo for some time now gone
WHAS TV 11.1 (ABC) via am21 has had a HD logo IN quick tune for a long time
WLKY TV 32.1 (CBS) via am21 has had a HD logo IN quick tune for a long time
WAVE TV 3.1 (NBC) via am21 has had a HD logo IN quick tune for a long time 
WDRB TV 41.1 (FOX) via am21 has had a HD logo IN quick tune for a long time
547 Showtime no logo
582 Direct TV

At first I thought this was due to CE but, apparently many on national releases are seeing this also. I have posted pictures and many reports on this on CE problems.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Loppy101 said:


> Iam missing logos also. OTA channels do indeed have logos, and ther are gone also. One receiver still has them, the other does not.


None of my OTA stations have ever had logos at all. Others have reported the same. I wouldn't expect OTA logos.


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> None of my OTA stations have ever had logos at all. Others have reported the same. I wouldn't expect OTA logos.


All of mine have always had logos up until about a month ago.


----------



## socal404 (Jun 26, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> For those missing logos, what specifically are the channels that are missing (doesn't have to be complete, just a few of them). Also make sure to note if it's SD vs. HD.
> 
> Thanks.


I live in southern California. All of my local channels are missing, as well as the Golf Channel, FSW, Prime Ticket, The Travel Channel, just to name a few. Most of the missing ones seem to be HD.


----------



## koam (Jun 9, 2011)

Same as my post above from a month ago, the logo/icon for FNCHD 360 is missing. I've tried removing it from QuickTune and re-adding it. DVR has been unplugged recently for 12 hours recently but that didn't fix it.
My local channels all have the correct HD logos.

Receiver is HR24/200
Software: 0x4a8 yesterday

Has anyone recently restored the FNCHD 360 logo successfully?


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

I am still missing all the logos I listed last month. Nothing has returned.


----------

